# Taking fender braces down to bare metal



## rollfaster (May 14, 2014)

I have a few methods of doing this, but would love some input on other ways of doing it. Thanks, rob.


----------



## bikecrazy (May 14, 2014)

I use by bench grinder with a wire wheel attached. Be careful!


----------



## Iverider (May 14, 2014)

Are you talking about zinc plated stays? or painted stays?

For zinc you could use Hydrochloric acid to remove the plating. Painted I would probably go with a wirewheel as well.

If you use acid, be sure to use all of the precautions you should. Work outdoors, wear eye protection and cover your skin. If you dilute always add the acid to water. If you do it the other way around you could either splash acid on you, or cause a violent reaction that won't be pretty. Read up on it first. Be sure to neutralize the acid before disposing of as well.


----------



## JAF/CO (May 14, 2014)

try sand blasting its easy and safe


----------

